# Are there any furry cons in KY or FL?



## Belladonna_Mandrake (May 12, 2018)

I live in Kentucky but at some point i'm gonna more to Florida and i was wondering if there were any cons


----------



## x_eleven (Jun 8, 2018)

You just missed one: The Menagerie just outside Louisville. This was last week, and I went there. There are other events, so keep an eye on:

KY Furs
The Menagerie

As for Florida, don't know...


----------



## LazerViscera (Jun 13, 2018)

There's Megaplex in Orlando, FL!
I've been going to this con for the past 2 years and will be attending this year too.
It's a bit on the smaller side as far as conventions go, but I've had a great time every time I've gone!
megaplexcon.org: Megaplex Anthropomorphic Convention | Florida Sun, Furry Fun


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 21, 2018)

LazerViscera said:


> There's Megaplex in Orlando, FL!
> I've been going to this con for the past 2 years and will be attending this year too.
> It's a bit on the smaller side as far as conventions go, but I've had a great time every time I've gone!
> megaplexcon.org: Megaplex Anthropomorphic Convention | Florida Sun, Furry Fun


Yes! I was going to say that! Ill be attending this year ( first con! ) and from what ive seen, It looks pretty fun!


----------

